# ah man, I can't wait!



## marscounty (Feb 14, 2003)

I shot some pics tonight at my lfs (big al's). A few of them came out ok. Mainly this oscar. Man, this guy is huge! It will be sooooooooooooo cool when my 2 get this size. I am guessing 15 inches or so. What do you think?















:smile:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

why don't you buy it?


----------



## marscounty (Feb 14, 2003)

I can't buy him, cuz I have 2 in my 90g now. 3 oscars in there would be 2 many, plus mine are only 3-4 inches. They would be lunch!


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

nice oscar, how much was he?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Birdman said:


> nice oscar, how much was he?


 ROFLMAO - the price tag is in the shot


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

i knew that


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice tiger oscar..buy it buy it..new tank


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah, get that Oscar.. And maybe add some smaller Pygos in the mix!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

why havent u bought it yet what are u waiting for


----------



## marscounty (Feb 14, 2003)

I meant I can't wait for the 2 oscars I have now to get to that size. If someone is willing to donate a house, a few large tanks, and some $$, I will be more then willing to buy the oscar in the photo. I simply don't have the room for anymore tanks. I don't have the cash for the fish either right now. But it would be cool to have him.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

erm wut exactly is a Oscar? is it a chiclid?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> erm wut exactly is a Oscar? is it a chiclid?


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> erm wut exactly is a Oscar? is it a chiclid?


http://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oscar_(fish)

http://www.cichlidfish.com/oscars/images/n...arsGallery1.htm


----------



## Deicide (Jul 4, 2003)

that a really nice fish


----------

